# Finally Painted Interior Trim



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Finally got a chance to paint the interior silver trim! Car can not be driven right now. Still waiting for my 2 front tires to get here, so I took this opportunity to take apart the entire interior and begin painting the pieces. I painted them Satin Black and personally I think it came out pretty damn good. So far I have the shift knob painted, the instrument bezel, and the radio bezel. I am in the process of sanding down the middle bezel and I am about to prime and paint it. Here are pics of the three pieces finished, the rest will come as I finish them. Then finally when everything is installed!! 

Sanded them first.
Primed three coats.
Painted three coats, and wet sanded between the second and third.

Enjoy, and tell me what you think!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Here is everything installed!! Still need to do the air conditioning vents, the e brake, and the steering wheel spokes. I was doing a lot of other things today, so I was kind of getting tired of painting, so I am probably going to finish those things tomorrow. Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## amtrucker22 (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks really good. I am always scared to sand and paint. Must have something to do with my patience!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Interesting. Props for not doing something rice, like red or blue.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea honestly I hated the silver. Not to mention some of the silver had been fading off, so I figured I would try painting them Satin. I don't really care for the glossy look, but I think it came out great. I definitely took my time and made sure everything was done properly


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

you need to get the pod gauges red to match the speedometer


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I was gonna do that, but the gauges are digital. They look white in the pictures, but their digital. They do have a control that allows them to change to any color.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Turned out pretty good. What is the toggle switch for on your center console?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The owner previous to me had a nitrous system hooked up. That was the kill switch. I'm gonna wire my radar detector to it though.


----------



## IlliniGTO (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good, job well done. I've considered wrapping some trim in CF fabric, it looked great in my old BMW. Just dont think it fits the goats character though...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I thought of that, but couldn't get over the fact that it is a "fake" carbon fiber look. There is a sponsor on the other forum that makes a whole interior dash kit out of carbon fiber, which looks bad ass. The only problem is it's hard on the wallet. I like the way this came out. The nice part is, when people get in the car they think it's factory. They never can tell I painted it.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks good, Falco. I painted the four way flasher switch black. I masked and left the white triangles in the middle. Would look really good on yours.

Larry


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Looks good, Falco. I painted the four way flasher switch black. I masked and left the white triangles in the middle. Would look really good on yours.
> 
> Larry


Very cool idea. How did you mask that tiny part off though? :lol:


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Used a piece of clear tape and cut around the triangle with a hobby knife.
Here's a pic of my spare trim that I have painted.









Larry


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Nice!! I like it a lot. Your right it will go well with my painted pieces now. When I get a chance I will give this a shot.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks so much better then the stock silver. I actually saw pics of someone on LS1GTO awhile back that had done it in PBM with clear and it looked really good also.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

think i might have to do this, how hard is the removal of these pieces?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Very easy. Couple screws and they pop right out. There is a right up on the knowledge base with installing certain things that show how the pieces are removed. You could check that out. I think one of them is the how to with installing the shifter.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

You did a great job.....Can you give me some instruction on how to mask for the silver color....I have a 66 GTO that I'm going to attempt to paint the chrome around the gauge pods and the Chrome around the inside areas......Masking seems to be the issue for me....Any help would appreciate it....thanks... Take a look a t 66 GTO dash and you'll see what I mean....


----------



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

